
Ask HN: What startup incubators/accelerator have research labs like YC Research? - jaesmail
Is this unique to YC? Are there any research institutes that are more integrated with their startup incubator&#x2F;studio (or vice versa)?
======
notadog
There is the AI2 Incubator, which is part of the Allen Institute for AI

